# How often can you put down milorganite and still see improvement?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I know many people throw down milo monthly, bi weekly, or even weekly.

What rates have you experimented with, and how big of an impact did it have? At what point does putting more milo down just not give enough benefit to be worth it, in your experience?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I think if you have to put it down more than monthly there might be other things to invest your money in for your lawn. If it were me I wouldn't go more often than monthly.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Next summer I am going to use an organic fertilizer at 0.75lbs N/1000 per month, applied weekly at 0.16lbs N/1000.

My thinking is that this will keep microbial activity and Nitrogen availability at a consistent churn rather than having surges and lulls of monthly apps.

I might be overthinking this, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> Next summer I am going to use an organic fertilizer at 0.75lbs N/1000 per month, applied weekly at 0.16lbs N/1000.
> 
> My thinking is that this will keep microbial activity and Nitrogen availability at a consistent churn rather than having surges and lulls of monthly apps.
> 
> I might be overthinking this, but it makes sense to me.


Better yet...do half the lawn monthly and half the lawn weekly and report back!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> Next summer I am going to use an organic fertilizer at 0.75lbs N/1000 per month, applied weekly at 0.16lbs N/1000.
> 
> My thinking is that this will keep microbial activity and Nitrogen availability at a consistent churn rather than having surges and lulls of monthly apps.
> 
> I might be overthinking this, but it makes sense to me.


Hmmm, I need to think about how I'm going to handle all of that Dr. Earth fertilizer I have sitting out in my shed next year.


----------

